# J-codes



## rcbaker (Nov 20, 2009)

Help!!!
How do i bill arginine(100mg) IV
Clondine(1mg) PO


----------



## terriwarren (Nov 20, 2009)

*Arginine is listed under the B codes*

According to my research, arginine is included in the list of drugs under the code B4155. These drugs are administered through a feeding tube, not an IV.

The HCPCS code for clonidine (clonidine hydrochloride) is J0735 and the unit is 1 mg.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rcbaker (Nov 23, 2009)

*Clonidine Hydrochloride*

The clinic is given this orally(tablet). Is there a code for the tablet?


----------



## indirakumaris (Feb 16, 2011)

*clonidine po*

The HCPCS code for clonidine (clonidine hydrochloride) is J0735 and the unit is 1 mg.can we code it for orally too


----------



## msrd_081002 (Feb 16, 2011)

*J8999*



indirakumaris said:


> The HCPCS code for clonidine (clonidine hydrochloride) is J0735 and the unit is 1 mg.can we code it for orally too



Assign *J8999* - for "oral" clonidine. 
When billing with an NOC code, include on the claim, the narrative description reflective of the agent and the dose administered.
NOC codes should only be reported for those drugs that do not have a valid HCPCS code which describes the drug being administered.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 16, 2011)

indirakumaris said:


> The HCPCS code for clonidine (clonidine hydrochloride) is J0735 and the unit is 1 mg.can we code it for orally too


This J code is for injectable clonidine not oral, MSRD is correct you will need to use the unlisted code.


----------



## larcwing (Mar 28, 2013)

msrd_081002 said:


> Assign *J8999* - for "oral" clonidine.
> When billing with an NOC code, include on the claim, the narrative description reflective of the agent and the dose administered.
> NOC codes should only be reported for those drugs that do not have a valid HCPCS code which describes the drug being administered.




Its not J8999, that is for a Chemotheraputic drug given orally.
J8499 is for the NON-Chemotheraputic drug given orally.
Just an FYI


----------



## kimd (Oct 15, 2015)

So do I need to use j8499 for clonidine .1mg tablet given in office?


----------



## khand68 (Feb 2, 2018)

*Oral Clonidine*

As I was looking for an answer, I came upon this thread.
After more research, I am going with the J8499.
This seems to cover what I need.
I hope this helps someone else looking for a similar answer.


----------

